# Quizzes



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

looking for a challenge??

go to www.funtrivia.com for quizzes on any subject you can imagine, there are several aircraft ones, just look around for a bit...........

and cripps, there's one solely on the lancaster, i got 9/10, the one i didn't get wasn't really about the lanc so try an beat that...........

happy quizzing.............


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 24, 2005)

interesting...maybe I'll give it a try once...but not now...gotta go, gotta pee...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Don't be too long in there! Other people are waiting!


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 25, 2005)

I went for it this mourning and being quite asleep I did't have such a high kill rate... I kinda missed my target sadly...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 25, 2005)

I hate it when that happens! Not that it ever does. :-"


----------

